# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Sfida ekologjike dhe krimet në fushën e ambientit

## Kosovari_78_Ca

Sfida ekologjike dhe krimet në fushën e ambientit

Nga Stiliano Ordolli Jurist
    Agron Gurabardhi Jurist


Ekologjia si shkencë u shfaq si lëvizje politike mbas
luftës dytë botërore, që përkon, jo rastësisht, më
zhvillimin e kërkimeve në prodhimin e armëve apo të
energjisë elektrike bërthamore.
Kjo lëvizje shpreh shqetësimin për problemet e
mbrojtjes së natyrës dhe për faktin që "njeriu modern"
nuk interesohet më aspak për mjedisin që e rrethon,
ose më saktë interesohet, por duke e quajtur veten si
qëndër të natyrës e duke vënë në plan të parë jo në
pak raste interesa që bien ndesh me mbrojtjen e
natyrës.
Pikërisht në vendin tonë që prej disa vitesh, këto
interesa veprojnë në forma të ndryshme.
Dëmtimet masive të pyjeve, prerja pa kriter e tyre,
gërryerja e lumenjve dhe shfrytëzimi i tyre jo në
mënyrë të ligjshme apo çveshja e faqeve të malit nga
guroret e shumta të ngritura për interesa fitimprurëse
në dëm të natyrës dhe shoqërisë janë tregues i një
kriminaliteti në rritje në fushën e ambientit e të
natyrës.
Në këtë artikull do të përqëndrojmë vëmëndjen te
problemet e sotme të mjedisit duke treguar ato pak
zgjidhje që janë gjetur deri më sot në vendet e
zhvilluara e që duhet në mënyrë të përnjëhershme t'i
krahasojmë me ato të vendit tonë, të cilat sic do t'i
shohim nuk janë aspak të përkryera siç edhe
pretendohet.
Teoria ekologjike ka qëllim që t'i bëjë njerëzit të
ndërgjegjëshëm që natyra nuk është një burim pa kufi
dhe duhet bërë kujdes për të, sepse në këtë mënyrë
bëjmë kujdes për veten tonë.
Mund të përmendim shumë raste kur njeriu vepron kundra
natyrës, por pasojat i kthehen atij vetë, p.sh.armët
atomike qëndrojnë mbi kokën e njerëzimit si shpata e
Demokleut apo rasti i njohur si epidemia e "lopës së
cmendur". Për të rritur prodhimin e mishit, kafshët
barngrënëse ushqehen me miell kafshësh, pra me mish.
Në këtë mënyrë njeriu shkon kundra natyrës dhe sic e
kemi parë ky "zbulim i madh" sic paraqitej në vitet
70, që sillte një sasi të madhe mishi në tregje, pra
shkaktonte ulje të cmimeve për këtë produkt, bëri që
20 vjet më mbas të shfaqet te kafshët dhe të kalohej
te njerëzit sëmundja e Krojsfeld Xhakobit apo e njohur
ndyshe si "lopa e cmendur".
Shembuj të tillë janë të panumërt dhe nuk është rasti
për t'i përmendur të gjithë, por mund të shtojmë
gjithashtu rastin e përdorimit të pesticideve që ka
sjellë ndotjen e ujit të pijshëm në burimet nëntoksore
dhe jo vetëm kaq, pasi një sasi e madhe e këtyre
substancave shpërhapen në atmosferë, pra shkaktojnë
helmimin e ajrit. Sipas një studimi të Agjensisë
Evropiane të Mjedisit, kjo con në një rritje prej 25%
të kancereve tek bujqit.
Ngrohja Klimatike. 
E parë në planin global të mbrojtjes ndërkombëtare
ndaj këtij fenomeni nuk shohim asnjë program ambicioz
nga ana e qeverisë shqiptare. Përkundrazi ajo shkon në
përpjestim të zhdrejtë me vëndet e komunitetit
evropian në lidhje me këtë problem.
Dihet që shkaktarë kryesor të ngrohjes klimatike janë
gazrat që shkaktojnë rrallimin e shtresës së ozonit, e
cila pengon drejtimin në tokë të një sërë rrezesh të
lëshuara nga djelli që dëmtojnë jetën. Nga këto gazra
mund të veçojmë dyoksidin e karbonit, metanin dhe
klorofluorokarburet. Sasia më e madhe e çliruar çdo
ditë në atmosferë është ajo e dyoksidit të karbonit.
Ky gaz që prodhohet nga djegia e materialeve është
shkaktari kryesor i ngrohjes së mjedisit apo ndryshe i
efektit të serrës. Ai vjen nga fabrikat, nga djegiet
në natyrë, por mbi të gjitha sasitë më të mëdha
lëshohen nga automjetet. Cdo banor i vendit tonë, në
të gjitha rrethet duke përfshirë këtu edhe Tiranën,
është dëshmitar i djegive që u bëhet ditën dhe natën
plehrave nga punonjësit e bashkive. Kjo ka ndodhur cdo
mbrëmje edhe në bregdet, gjatë periudhës së verës, ku
turistët dhe pushuesit e shumtë janë përfshirë nga
tymrat e këtyre djegieve. 
Zgjidhjet për të cilat të gjithë do të binin dakort do
të ishin:
- Nxitja, përkrahja dhe (ri)zhvillimi i qarkullimit me
biçikletë nëpër qytete. Kjo arrihet në radhë të parë
me një fushatë të gjërë informimi të popullsisë mbi
problemin e mbrojtjes së mjedisit. Në radhë të dytë,
duke i treguar njërëzve se biçikleta nuk tregon aspak
varfëri ekonomike në një vend. Mund të marrim si
shembull Danimarkën ku 30% e transportit në qytet
bëhet nëpërmjet biçikletës. Së treti, duke krijuar
infrastruktura që lehtësojnë qarkullimin me biçikletë.
Vlen të përmëndet këtu se nuk është domosdoshmëri
dalja e kryetarëve të bashkive natën për të parë se si
punojnë firmat që ata kanë "zgjedhur" për të
rregulluar rrugët, por për të bërë kujdes pikërisht
për të parashikuar këtë infrastrukturë që lehtëson
qarkullimin me biçikletë. Sigurisht nuk bëhet fjalë
për ndërtime shumë të kushtueshme por thjeshtë
parashikimi i rrugicave për biçikletat midis trotuarit
dhe rrugës ku kalojnë makinat. Duke qënë në të dyja
anët e rrugës, këto rrugica nuk kërkojnë më shumë se
1,2-1,5 m nga pjesa që tani i takon rrugës. Në këtë
mënyrë lehtësohet qarkullimi pa asnjë pengesë i këtij
mjeti, i cili është shumë më pak i kushtueshëm se
makina qoftë në blerje, qoftë në mirëmbajtje dhe mbi
të gjitha nuk ka nevojë për djegie karburanti që të
lëvizë.
Nga ana tjetër e parë në perspektivë kërkohet nxitja e
transporteve të përbashkëta jondotëse. Sigurisht që
kjo zgjidhje është më e kushtueshme, sepse kërkon
autobuza të prodhimeve të fundit të pajisur me filtra,
linja elektrike apo trena të qytetit(tramvaje) që
kërkojnë vendosjen e shinave.
Këto të fundit janë zgjidhje afatgjatë. Përsa i përket
zgjidhjeve afatshkurta mund të përmendim rastin e
Moldavisë, e cila për të shmangur rrezikun e ndotjes
së ajrit dhe kthimin e vendit në varrezë gjigante
makinash, ka ndaluar regjistrimin në territorin e vet
të automjeteve që kanë më shumë se tetë vjet që janë
prodhuar.
Asnjë nuk mund të kundërshtojë faktin që vendi ynë
është kthyer në një vend varrezash të makinave jashtë
standarti për Evropën dhe që përfundojnë në territorin
shqiptar. Kjo vetëm nga shkaku i favorizimit nga
ligji, deri në këtë periudhë, i hyrjes së këtyre
makinave nëpërmjet doganës së ulët të tyre në
kundërshtim me ato të makinave të reja që kanë një
doganë shumë më të lartë, tregu të cilave është kthyer
një biznes fitimprurës për kapot e këtij biznesi të
lidhur tashmë ngushtë me klanin e mafias që drejton
doganat tona.
Sigurisht që krahas këtyre masave duhet vepruar në
mënyrë të domosdoshme në drejtim të pyllëzimit të
zonave të zhveshura për t'iu shmangur shkarjeve të
mundshme të tokës nga shirat e mëdha dhe përmbytjet që
janë rritur vitet e fundit. Për më tepër pemët
pastrojnë ajrin nëpërmjet fotosintezës, prandaj duhet
të shtohen në qytete hapësirat e gjelbra. Në këtë
drejtim shkojnë edhe propozimet mbi urbanizimin e ri,
i cili propozon zmadhimin e qyteteve në gjërësi dhe jo
në lartësi, si dhe ndërtimin e shtëpive të banimit në
mënyrë të tillë që transportet e përbashkëta të jenë
sa më pranë njerëzve.
Ndotja e ambientit nga mbeturinat shtëpiake.
Ky është një tjetër problem ekologjik që duhet të jetë
në vëmëndjen e bashkive të vendit tonë.
Shtimi i popullsisë, sidomos në qytetet kryesore dhe
ngritja e nivelit të jetesës, shpien në rritje të
konsumit, pra në shtimin e pashmangshëm të
mbeturinave. Përballë këtij problemi zgjidhjet janë të
vështira dhe të ndryshme, por te ne nuk kanë arritur
ende në përfundime të dëshirueshme.
Përsa i përket Bashkimit Evropian, neni 174 i
traktatit bazë përcakton qëllimet e politikës së
përbashkët në fushën e mjedisit, kurse neni 175 i jep
mundësi veprimi Këshillit në këtë fushë. Direktivat e
këtij të fundit janë vënë në zbatim në shtetet e
Evropës në mënyra të ndryshme. Vlen të përmendet
shembulli i Danimarkës, e cila detyron përdorimin e
ambalazheve të ripërdorshme, kryesisht prej qelqi, që
rikthehet te shitësit e mallit. Ndërsa Franca, detyron
të gjithë prodhuesit dhe importuesit që të rivlersojnë
75% të ambalazheve. Ky veprim është mbështetur në një
sërë taksash dhe lehtësirash fiskale. 
Tashmë të gjithë e kanë kuptuar që për problemin e
mbeturinave duhet luftuar në të gjitha frontet.
Qëllimi është djegia e sa më pak mbeturinave dhe në
disa vende mosdjegia e tyre. Kjo gjë bëhet për të
shmangur vënien në rrezik të jetës së popullsisë në
përgjithësi, pasi me procesin e djegies mbeturinat nuk
shkatërrohen(sikurse mund të jenë udhëzuar punonjësit
e bashkive tona, përderisa ky fenomen kriminal nuk po
ndërpritet), por vetëm shndërrohen dhe ky shndërrim lë
një përqëndrim të madh në dioksinë në hirin që mbetet.
Në të njëjtën kohë edhe përhapja në ajër e kësaj
substance me anë të tymit apo duke depërtuar hirin e
saj në brëndësi të tokës me ndihmën e shirave, kjo
lëndë helmuese futet në zinxhirin ushqimor. Nga
studimet e fundit, kjo lëndë, që është cilësuar si
shkaktari kryesor i rritjes së numrit të kancerit në
Evropë, kalon nëpërmjet frutave apo perimeve tek
njeriu.
Për të patur rezultate në këtë drejtim, bëhet ndarja e
mbeturinave, e cila mund të arrihet me shumë pak
shpenzime duke i kërkuar banorëve që ta bëjnë që në
shtëpi, ose me më shumë shpenzime në qëndrat, që
komunat caktojnë për këtë qëllim. Ndarja është veçimi
nga njëra-tjetra i mbeturinave biologjike, të qelqit,
të letrës, të plastikës, të metaleve etj. Kjo nuk
kërkon që kryetari i bashkisë t'u bëjë thirrje
qytetarëve për të hedhur mbeturinat shtëpiake pas orës
22.00, por kërkon zgjidhje konkrete të këtij problemi
duke rritur numrin e vëndeve të hedhjes së këtyre
mbeturinave duke i disiplinuar në vende të posaçme
llojet e mbeturinave të lartpërmendura, që qytetarët
të kenë ku t'i hedhin, për mos i flakur nga dritaret e
kateve të sipërme të banesave.
Mbeturinat biologjike shkatërrohen në përgjithësi duke
i futur në gropa të mëdha, ku me kalimin e kohës ato
shëndrrohen në pleh për bujqësinë.
Qelqi ëhtë material i përsosur për ripërdorim.
Ambalazhet mund të përdoren thjeshtë duke i pastruar,
por në të njëjtën kohë mund të arrihet në punishte të
vogla që nuk kërkojnë shumë investime: bluarja,
shkrirja dhe riformimi i ambalazheve. Gjithashtu kohët
e fundit përdorimi i qelqit të grirë ka gjetur një
zbatim të gjërë në industrinë e ndërtimit.
Përsa i përket letrës ajo riciklohet gjithashtu, duke
kaluar në format e njohura të prodhimit të saj (lagie,
brumim etj).
Plastika është një material shum praktik si ambalazh,
por në djegie lëshon sasi shumë të mëdha dioksine. Në
këtë kuadër doganat tona duhet të përpiqen për të
shmangur krejtësisht hyrjen e mallrave me amballazhe
që përmbajnë PVC, pasi janë të rrezikshme në djegie,
duke favorizuar hyrjen e mallrave me ambalazhe
plastike të riciklueshme si p.sh. PET;PES. Pa çka se
kjo do të cënojë interesat kontraktuese të
biznesmenëve të artikullit të vajit, le të themi, apo
të ujit mineral që vjen nga Greqia.
Padyshim që kjo kërkon angazhimin serioz të
gjithësecilit, në lidhje me disiplinimin në ndarjen
dhe hedhjen e mbeturinave shtëpiake, por nga ana
tjetër kërkohet një vëmëndje shumë më e madhe nga
bashkitë dhe komunat, për marrjen e masave të
menjëhershme për të krijuar kushte të përshtatshme dhe
lehtësira për t'i ardhur në ndihmë qytetarëve për
minimizimin e këtij fenomeni kriminal në fushën e
ambientit. 
Duam të themi se problemet e ndotjes së mjedisit dhe
krimet në fushën e tij janë shumë më të mëdha në numër
dhe prekin që të gjitha qytetet e vendit tonë.
Sigurisht në disa vende ato janë më të mprehta, por
ajo që dihet është se në Tiranë, ndotja ka marrë
përmasa kriminale dhe se nuk po shohim përpjekje
konkrete për të gjetur zgjidhje edhe pse njerzit
tashmë të prekur nga pasojat po bëhen më të ndjeshëm
ndaj saj.
Eshtë koha për të zbardhur hipokrizitë e paraqitura në
programet elektorale nga partitë politike dhe të
kryetarëve të bashkive mbi problemet e mjedisit, e
ndoshta duhet t'i kujtojmë këtu kryetarit të bashkisë
më të madhe në vend, meqë ka ardhur nga Parisi siç
është shprehur kryeministri për të, se ish-
kryebashkiaku i Parisit u kritikua shumë nga shtypi
dhe analistët, sepse gjatë kohës që ai drejtoi
bashkinë, nuk ndërtoi siç kish premtuar më shumë se
160km(!) rrugica biçikletash në Paris, gjë që solli
pakënaqësinë e ekologjistëve dhe që jepet si njëra nga
arsyet e humbjes së tij.
Nuk është një "luks" që mund t'ia lejojnë vetes vetëm
vendet e pasura. Eshtë mirë që të mësojmë nga gabimet
që vendet e perëndimit kanë bërë në disa fusha, për
t'i zbatuar ndryshe në vendin tonë.
Njohja nga shoqëria shqiptare e kërkesave të
ekologjistëve dhe mediatizimi i disa skandaleve të
mëdha të ndotjes së ambientit tashmë janë forcuar për
të ndërtuar në opinionet e tyre arritje të thjeshta
përballë politikave të mbrapshta që po ndiqen, përsa i
përket mbrojtjes së ambientit. Këto duhet të
përmblidhen në tre pika.
1- Dëmtimet e mjedisit të ndodhura vitet e fundit në
vendin tonë duhen të dënohen. 
2- Ndotja e mjedisit që vazhdon me përmasa galopante
te ne duhet të dënohet.
3- Rendi i natyrës së harruar të rivendoset. Duhet
konsideruar që "mjediset natyrale" bëjnë tashmë pjesë
në pasurinë e përbashkët dhe janë bërë pasuri,
njëkohësisht ideale dhe materiale, që meritojnë
mbrojtjen e së drejtës dhe veçanërisht atë të
përforcuar nga e drejta penale. E megjithatë është
gabim të paraqesim nganjëherë këtë të drejtë si një e
drejtë që do të mbronte në mënyrë të njëanshme
natyrën, cilësinë e mjedisit të jetës, ekuilibrimet e
mëdha ekologjike kundër agresioneve që vijnë nga
aktiviteti njerëzor i paligjshëm për fitime
individuale në kurriz të natyrës e shoqërisë.

Gjenevë, 2005

----------


## liridashes

Marrëzia e pseudo-ambjentalistëve shqiptar
nga adri nurellari
gazeta metropol


Prej disa ditësh për importimin e makinave të vjetra na duhet të paguajmë shumë më shumë se më përpara. Kjo nuk është gjë tjetër veçse një tjetër masë në radhën e masave që merren në Shqipëri të kapërdira nga perëndimi pa u përshtatur aspak me realitetin.  Në pamje te parë ky duket një veprim I arsyeshëm kur kemi parasysh ndotjen e madhe që ballafaqojmë çdo ditë ne Tiranë dhe në qytetet e tjera si dhe faktin që masa të ngjashme merren edhe në vendet e tjera. 
Mirëpo problemi qëndron tek fakti që ky veprim është haptazi diskriminues dhe nuk është detyrimisht zgjidhje e mirë për problemin. Për më tepër rëndon xhepat e pjesës më të varfër të shoqërisë, e cila nuk ka bol para që të blejë një makinë të re. Së pari në cilin studim është bazuar vendimi për të dekurajuar futjen në Shqipëri të makinave të vjetra kur dihet që makinat e e vjetra nuk janë shkaktaret kryesore të ndotjes, për mos të thënë që janë dëmtuesit më të parëndësishëm?
Së dyti, a është motivi I vërtetë I këtij veprimi ulja e ndotjes apo thjesht favorizimi i dyqaneve koncensionare të makinave dhe rritja e të ardhurave të doganave? 
Për ti dhënë përgjigjë këtyre pyetjeve nevojitet që ti hidhet një sy shkaktarëve të tjerë të ndotjes së lartë në Tiranë dhe në qytetet e tjera.
	Një ndër problemet kryesore është përqëndrimi i madh urban që ka kondensuar në një sipërfaqje shumë të vogël një numër shumë të madh të popullsisë. Ky kondensim nuk është marrë fare parasysh nga urbanistët pasi çështjet e e trafikut rrugor janë lënë krejt pas dore në kuadrin e manisë për të ndërtuar. Rrugët e Tiranës janë ndërtuar në një kohë kur shqiptarët nuk mund të zotëronin makina private ndërkohë pallatet sot ndërtohen shumëkatëshe vend e pa vend pa patur një plan urbanist efikas e largpamës. Rrugët tona janë bërë problematike me këtë dendësi makinash ku çdo gati 17 persona kanë një makinë, por çdo të ndodh po qe se pasurohemi më shumë e blihen më shumë makina. 
	Po kështu mungesa e parkimeve është një ndër nxitësit kryesorë të sasisë së trafikut në rrugët tona. Një shoferi I duhet të endet për një kohë të gjatë në Tiranë për të gjetur një parkim, ndërkohë që prania e më shumë vendeve për parkime të shpërndarë në gjithë Tiranë do të ulte shumë trafikun. Porse jo vetëm që nuk parashikohen sheshe ndërtimi për parkime por edhe një pjesë e mirë e pallateve të reja ose janë ndërtuar pa garazhe ose garazhet I kanë të shndërruara në dyqane.  
	Një tjetër masë që do të pakësonte trafikun është ndryshimi i infrastrukturës rrugore në Tiranë. Ndërtimi I unazës së dyte dhe korridoreve të tjera që shmangin qëndrën dhe lejojnë makinat që të ecin në periferi e mos të kalojnë medoemos afër statujës së Skënderbeut për të shkuar për shembull nga Durrësi për në Elbasan. Përqëndrimi I infrastrukturës në qëndër ka bërë edhe që edhe trafiku të përqëndrohet në qendër. 
	Po kështu trafiku I çrregullt që çon në trafik të tepruar vjen edhe si pasojë e shkeljeve të rregullave të qarkullimit dhe bllokimeve në kryqëzime. Sikur policia ta rregullonte më mirë qarkullimin dhe të eleminonte kaosin që shkaktohen nga semaforët dhe policët që nuk funksionojnë siç duhet, do të kishim më pak trafik. 
	Përpos çështjeve të trafikut, një tjetër shkaktar I rëndësishëm I ndotjes është mungesa e gjelbërimit. Parqet janë mushkëritë e qytetit pasi ato mund të neutralizojnë ndotjen që prodhohet. Por jo vetëm që nuk ndërtohen parqe të reja për të kompensuar për zgjerimin urban të Tiranës dhe të qyteteve të tjera, por edhe ato zona të gjelbërta egzistuese jepen pa të keq si sheshe ndërtimi ose janë të zaptuara nga ndërtime pa leje. Po kështu pyjet shqiptare jepen në përdorim pa kurrfarë kriteri e kontrolli dhe lihet që Shqipëria te ketë nivelin më të lartë në Evropë të erozionit. 
	Ndërkohë që trafiku dhe makinat mbeten problematike për ambjentin, harrohet që smogu shkaktohet edhe nga djegia e plehrave, rrotave të makinës apo gropat e gëlqeres për të cilat nuk merret kurrfarë mase. Për më tpër që pjesa më e madhe e ndotjes nuk shkaktohet nga tymi I dalë nga marmita e makinës por nga pluhuri dhe pisllëku që mbizotëron nëpër rrugët tona dhe që ngrihet në ajër nga ecja e rrotave të makinës. Nga një anë qëndrojnë ndërtimet e pareshtura që nuk pyesin për lëndën ndërtimore që përhapet anembanë dhe rrugët e dëmtuara nga makinat e rënda. Dhe në anën tjetër qëndron paaftësia e kompanive të pastrimit që duhet të largojnë pluhurin nga rrugët. Atëhere pse nuk merren masa të rrepta për të siguruar pastërtinë e rrugëve? 
	Një tjetër nga shkaktarët kryesorë të ndotjes që me ose pa dashje lihet jashtë vendimit të marrë para pak kohe, është karburanti. Pra nuk është vetëm vjetërsia e makinës që shkakton ndotjen por edhe cilësia e benzinës apo naftës, prania në të e ujit, squfurit apo lëndëve të tjera. Por çështja e karburantit nuk merret në konsideratë pasi në të cënohen interesa goxha të mëdha dhe të ndjeshme që shkojnë përtej dobisë publike të cilësisë së ambjentit.  
Për rrjedhojë vendosja e barrës doganore më të lartë duke u bazuar tek vjetërsia e makinës është një veprim arbitrar që në fakt ka pak efekt. Aq më tepër që dihet se një makinë dallon nga tjetra edhe po qe se kanë të njëjtën vit prodhimi. Pra ka makina të vjetra që janë të mbajtura mirë ose modele cilësore automjetesh të vjetra që nxjerrin më pak tym se makina të tjera që janë më të reja. 
Përveçse është veprim diskriminator pa ndonjë dobi të madhe për ambjentin, vendimi për të vendosur taksa më të larta për makinat e vjetra është shoqëruar nga një sistem shumë i komplikuar për zhdoganimin. Ky sistem I turbullt do të lërë shumë hapësirë për arbitraritet dhe abuzime tek autoritetet doganore që veç ka për të shtuar korrupsionin në dogana. 
Në fakt si shihet qartë ky vendim dëmton interesat e individëve të thjeshtë që kanë ndër mend të blejnë një makinë të lirë sepse vetëm atë mund tI lejojnë vetes dhe nuk ka për të sjelle ndonjë ndryshim në ndotjen e Shqipërisë por thjesht shërben si fasadë e qeverisë për të treguar se ajo po merret me ndotjen.   Për të ulur siç duhet nivelin e ndotjes duhet që pikësëpari të merren masa të tjera goxha radikale, mirëpo kjo gjë do të cënonte interesat e shumë personave të rëndësishëm që falë qeverisë së sotme janë bërë pothuaj të paprekshëm.

----------

